# Tapestry Component



## Guest (4. Nov 2008)

Hallo!
ich bin zur zeit dabei mich in tapestry einzuarbeiten und wollte das tutorial zum thema layout components : http://tapestry.apache.org/tapestry5/guide/layout.html ausprobieren. leider passiert nich das was soll, sondern er zeigt mir nur den inhalt der start.tml an und auch nur den, in den 

- tags. kann mir jemand sagen ob ich was falsch mache oder ob an dem tut irgendwas nich stimmt?

*meine Index.tml (start.tml):* (C:\Java\Projekte\myupload\src\main\webapp\Index.tml)


```
<html t:type="layout" xmlns:t="http://tapestry.apache.org/schema/tapestry_5_0_0.xsd">

   <h1>Welcome to the Nifty Web Application!</h1>

   


        Would you like to <t:pagelink page="index">Log In</t:pagelink>?
   </p>
</html>
```

*meine Layout.java:*(C:\Java\Projekte\myupload\src\main\java\de\mu\myupload\components\Layout.java)


```
package de.mu.myupload.components;

public class Layout {

}
```

*und meine Layout.tml*(C:\Java\Projekte\myupload\src\main\resources\Layout.tml)

```
<html xmlns:t="http://tapestry.apache.org/schema/tapestry_5_0_0.xsd">
    <head>
        <title>My Nifty Web Application</title>
    </head>
    <body>
        <div class="nav-top">
            Nifty Web Application
        </div>
    
        <t:body/>

        <div class="nav-bottom">
            (C) 2008 NiftyWebCo, Inc.
        </div>
    </body>
</html>
```

eigentlich habe ich alles wie im tutorial übernommen. stimmen die ordner? ich bin echt am verzweifeln ich fidne den fehler einfach nich.
martin


----------



## Gast (9. Nov 2008)

kann mir da keiner helfen?
mfg martin


----------



## tap5 user (28. Nov 2008)

du musst die layout.tml nach C:\Java\Projekte\myupload\src\main\java\de\mu\myupload\components\ verschieben!


----------

